# whose avatar is your favourite?



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Inspired by the saser's: "My Name Here" thread: why is your avatar what it-is
whose avatar is your favourite in here ?

i like Transcending's:







, because it's Dexter from Dexter's Laboratory and reminds me of my childhood!

jlotz123's: smart!! 

and CoffinChild's:







...classy!

So what's your favourite??


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hers


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I don't know about favorites, but I remember Vuldoc's I really liked. To bad he banned himself and I can't see the goddamn thing haha.
> 
> Mr Bacon's Halloween one was funny.
> 
> ...


it's an album cover from the band Mt. Eden:http://blahblahblahscience.com/track-reviews/mt-eden-sierra-leone-getter-remix


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm loving yours biscoto..Love Marina


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm thinking... but the ones I come up with have either banned themselves from SAS or changed their avatars.


So now I'm sad ;_;


----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

I think mines pretty cool, I also think that having dexter in your pic is cool, it brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Will you marry me?










I'm anti-marriage, sorry!
i will reveal my secret to you though. open a new tab, go to google images, drag any picture you wanna look for and drop it into the google search bar!


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I'm loving yours biscoto..Love Marina


isn't she amazing? 
her voice..


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

I love marina and the diamonds, so yours has caught my eye several times actually. I like deeper understanding's picture as well. I have no idea why.


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

mine, it's of me


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Tehuti's avatar has always been a favorite of mine


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

chuckyfinster


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine are my favorite. I spend a lot of time picking the ones that I love and feel right.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I like a lot of avatars tbh. I like probably offline's and also one of some girl that probably quit a while ago of a vintage picture of a woman that had some wierd (but totally perfect for the picture) hairdo. The light behind her lit the photo beautifully. People overall have pretty good avatars in this forum (the guy with the hendrix avatar and some other guy with a cowboy bebop avatar as well are honorable mentions)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Tehuti's avatar is really cool, I think she drew it herself. For some reason, I like likeaspacemonkey's avatar, I don't really know why, it's just memorable. Tbyrfan's is cool, because I used to have a similar one . I like Raeden's as well, though I'm not sure where it's from.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

There was some girl who had a pretty great hipster puppy avatar. 

I wonder whatever happened to her. :tiptoe


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I don't know about favorites, but I remember Vuldoc's I really liked. Too bad he banned himself and I can't see the goddamn thing haha.
> 
> Mr Bacon's Halloween one was funny.
> 
> ...


I'll give you a head start:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&q=mt+eden+sierra+leone&oq=&gs_l=#imgdii=_

Google Mt Eden and Sierra Leone.

edit: someone else said that 

so to give this post a purpose now, I'm not sure who my favourite is most people change their's now and then. I've seen some I like before a lot, but it's hard to think off the top of my head.

OP's avatar is cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> There was some girl who had a pretty great hipster puppy avatar.
> 
> I wonder whatever happened to her. :tiptoe


Your old avatar was really cute :3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Edit: *Amphoteric* changes her avatars a lot, but I always like them :>


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

The ones with the hot girls/guys duh.

Or mine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like skull avatars.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I like mine


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I liked Glosoli's and BlackCry's (I think it was BlackCry?) avatars, but they're gone now. ;_; Looks like BlackCry is no longer even a member here, at least I can't find him(?) in a search.

(BlackCry's avatar that I liked was some kind of really cute/hot anthro fox or something...Glosoli's was Thoth. The same bird guy in my avatar.  )

I also liked Au Lait's puppy with glasses and scarf (I think it was?--oh, I just read above, it was a hipster puppy?--I barely even know what hipsters are :lol )...and Zomgz's various avatars, for some reason I keep imagining the women in her avatar are her (even though I'm pretty sure they're not). ops She had one a while back that was a closeup of a woman's face with her hair wisping around, I especially liked that one.

Oh, and a long time back there was a user (I can't remember who, but I did compliment them on it) who had an avatar that showed two crows sitting on a bar or something, and the caption read, "Attempted Murder." :lol

ETA, oh, I found it! It's "Offbyone":










My kind of humor. :lol

I may be forgetting some but those are the ones that stick with me the most.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

mine


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the coolest one I ever found thought was some apocalyptic artwork or something. I saw the image and I had to search it because I just thought it looked so awesome. I don't remember who it was though, I don't think I ever talked to them.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> ...and Zomgz's various avatars, for some reason I keep imagining the women in her avatar are her (even though I'm pretty sure they're not). ops She had one a while back that was a closeup of a woman's face with her hair wisping around, I especially liked that one.


I admire people who can stick with the same avatar for the duration of their membership. I love all my avatars but I can't seem to stick with the same one for more than a couple months. I always run into another image and think how amazing it would look as an avatar.

I think the one you're thinking of was of Cassie from Skins. I relate to her a lot so she's been my staple avatar, off and on in various forms. :yes Actually, I relate to all my avatars. Maybe that's why you think they're me.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

zomgz said:


> I think the one you're thinking of was of Cassie from Skins. I relate to her a lot so she's been my staple avatar, off and on in various forms. :yes Actually, I relate to all my avatars. Maybe that's why you think they're me.


Ah, yep, I just Googled that...it was a smaller version of this. 










ETA, and the image broke. :cry A smaller one?:










Work work work!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

meepie said:


>


Yes! I love both of these.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I liked the one Arnie used to have, a muscular man with a skull-head or something..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone that has zelda or pokemon. To me it reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the users name is Shup, mostly because I read something funny that he wrote then I look at his avater while I quietly laugh to myself, sounds a little Pavlovian.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I miss Arnie's hot ready and legal Bieber avatar. I like tbyrfan's doge picture. I can't think of any more right now, but if I stumble upon some I'll reply with more.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*karenw*, didn't you have an avatar at some point? If you did, I'm quite sure I liked that, or hated, can't remember :lol
*Persephone The Dread*, I'm 90% sure that I liked your previous avatar, but again, I have no idea what it was.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Xixax's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually used this exact avatar once a couple of years ago when I was listening to a lot of Mt Eden. Took it down because it felt too... bloody. I need gentler avatars. I still like the image though.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> I just remembered someone has an Ico avatar, that's one disgustingly sweet game (and artwork) that I love. Can't remember who the user was. A tiny version of


I don't know if it's me? :con Mine is a pixel art version of this.

I like lots of avatars here. Can't recall who they are off the top of my head though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My favourite is (are) my own, otherwise I wouldn't be using it~

I have to admire people who use pictures of themselves as their avatars. I'd give the nod to them above all else.

Except for users who really stand out to me, I don't really remember avatars. To see pictures posted here out of context, I recognize them to see them (somewhat vaguely), but have trouble placing the names that go along with them. (Maybe this is because so many people change them with some frequency.)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Edit: *Amphoteric* changes her avatars a lot, but I always like them :>


Thanks! I always find some new ones that I want to start using right away, so editing and resizing new avatars has become a full time job for me. No rest for the impatient mind.


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

I like thet33g's avatar.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

MuckyMuck's Spongebob wins


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary's old seizure inducing avatar.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

The best are the ones who poorly edited theirs to make it Christmas themed


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Meepie, radical but legal, and that one frog whose username I forgot.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Aff when he added hair to it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

LeeMann said:


> I liked the one Arnie used to have, a muscular man with a skull-head or something..














scooby said:


> I miss Arnie's hot ready and legal Bieber avatar. I like tbyrfan's doge picture. I can't think of any more right now, but if I stumble upon some I'll reply with more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nunuc said:


> *karenw*, didn't you have an avatar at some point? If you did, I'm quite sure I liked that, or hated, can't remember :lol
> *Persephone The Dread*, I'm 90% sure that I liked your previous avatar, but again, I have no idea what it was.


I had Graverobber and Shilo (from Repo the genetic opera) for a short time during Halloween but you probably mean the Donnie Darko Daria one?

It was taken from this deviant art work:

http://s-c.deviantart.com/art/Daria-Darko-89188709


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

JitteryJack's. To me It fits his username and just looks cool lol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I like limmys.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

karenw said:


> @ nunuc lmao, I've not got round to it yet but I will one day!


Oh, I must have confused you with someone else then.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I had Graverobber and Shilo (from Repo the genetic opera) for a short time during Halloween but you probably mean the Donnie Darko Daria one?
> 
> It was taken from this deviant art work:
> 
> http://s-c.deviantart.com/art/Daria-Darko-89188709


Yeah, I meant that one.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I like Probably Offline, Milco, Jcgrey, Nunec, paper samurai. I like milleniumman and charmander because they don't change avatar.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

arnie said:


>


This one used to be my favorite! Come back with dat bieber fever Arnie!


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

arnie said:


>


The best. Re-use it at some time.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

i like probably offline's


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Probably Offline, likeaspacemonkey, JitteryJack, tehuti88.
And someone has or had an avatar with Buffy and other with Spike tied up in a chair, I like those too.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....this one yeps avatar


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

visualkeirockstar's, 'cause it always warms my heart to see Reita's face.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> Probably Offline, likeaspacemonkey, JitteryJack, tehuti88.
> And *someone has or had an avatar with Buffy and other with Spike tied up in a chair*, I like those too.


That was me!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't believe that I forgot typemismatch's








It's like the puppet version of jesus. Just seeing it make me feel holy and safe.

I saw a new one I like today(A Void Ant's):


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone else come into the thread hoping their avatar would be posted, but leaves disappointed? ...yeah, me neither.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

scooby's:








dark and mysterious


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

biscoto said:


> scooby's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, good ol' pity posts, gotta love em.  They work more often than not.

Thanks, though. haha.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The one sticks in my mind, when DeniseAfterAll had the snow white carrying a m-16.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Everyones : D * cough*


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I just saw GoonerN5's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, hadn't seen that yet but, yes, that is awesome.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

You guys need to come on SAS chat and check out all the awesome and totally ****ed up avatars on there!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

shycheese said:


> You guys need to come on SAS chat and check out all the awesome and totally ****ed up avatars on there!


shycheese! my chatroom homie


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

matte's


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I just saw GoonerN5's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was about to post this! It's awesome!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

shycheese said:


> You guys need to come on SAS chat and check out all the awesome and totally ****ed up avatars on there!


But this bunny is awesome.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

visualkeirockstar because (I think) it's Ruki from The Gazette, and they have some good songs.

edit: fail his name's Reita XD Ruki is the lead singer.

All of Amphoteric's Pusheen avatars she had before because Pusheen :3. I'd like the current one but I know what it is now  my internet was shut down for a few hours yesterday and the dinosaur was mocking me.

Paper Samurai's cause of Totoro and I used to like Milco's too when he posted on the forum because of the cute dancing cat.

I like Komorikun's christmas lights cat icon too a lot because cats are cool.

and someone on here has like a dragon icon that I think I liked (because dragons) but I can't remember the username it was orangy I think?

Oh I also like Nunuc's, I think I like most of the cartoon avatars people have actually


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha. I added it in the last couple of days. I found it on Google.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Sin said:


>





Infamoose said:


> The best are the ones who poorly edited theirs to make it Christmas themed


You guys make me smile <3 :*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Melodic's










Tinydancer20's


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All of Amphoteric's Pusheen avatars she had before because Pusheen :3. I'd like the current one but I know what it is now  my internet was shut down for a few hours yesterday and the dinosaur was mocking me.


We all have to find out the hard way 

Here, have some Pusheens:


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Jcgrey's









Estillum's









TheHopeless'


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The OPs because Marina and The Diamonds is amazing. I think someone else has a similar avi. A couple of people had Daria avatars which are cool too.
Off the top of my head, Amphoteric, JitteryJack, JustLurking, and Jesuszilla, afff and Introspect.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


>


I also enjoy.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I like Royals avatar, haven't seen him in a while. 
and Charmander, who has running charmander gif as an avatar.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

From what I remember:

whiterabbit
boas (my favourite)
laura024
paper samurai

There are a few others, but I don't remember now. I don't know how to show their avatars like other people did here.

Oh! And Yer Blues, definitely. Fits his posts so well.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Raph's :b


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

Idk really haven't got a favourite
So mine


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

WTFnooooo's


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

BBQ_Chicken said:


>


 <3


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Your old avatar was really cute :3





tehuti88 said:


> I also liked Au Lait's puppy with glasses and scarf (I think it was?--oh, I just read above, it was a hipster puppy?--I barely even know what hipsters are :lol )





Segafage said:


> Wow. This is the first time you've posted (that I've seen :eek ) in awhile. Welcome back!!!!


Aw, thanks guys!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> Haha. I added it in the last couple of days. I found it on Google.


Hahaha that's awesome


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

In addition to the old arnie's:

- Steiner of Thule, if I remembered correctly. He changes it so frequent, it looks like a slow GIF.
- Charmander's thick-bodied cub of somekind.
- housebunny's is also cool.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> The man returned, and I can grab the avatar now
> 
> Vuldoc's
> 
> ...


This was the exact one I was going to post. It's very Tarintino-esque.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah every time I see that pic I think it's Mr. Blonde, but then I see the bandages and I think "No, Mr Blonde CAUSES people to need bandages over their heads" haha


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze, I love Link and the Zelda series.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine of course.


: D


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> I've been stalking this thread...looking for my name. It's just as bad as the crush/ship threads. :cry It's okay though because I :heart my avatar, I crush myself and I ship myself to myself.


If it makes you feel any better I love Buffy and Angel, too. My own avatar is still my favorite though. I have been meaning to add the Santa hat, but I keep not doing it. I wonder if people will leave the Christmas avatar up past Christmas and if it will be considered tacky like it is leaving the decorations up too far past Christmas.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> I've been stalking this thread...looking for my name. It's just as bad as the crush/ship threads. :cry It's okay though because I :heart my avatar, I crush myself and I ship myself to myself.


You do know you can just hit the "Search this Thread" button and search for your name?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.....nice meepie, babie's should smoke more, but how can he afford it..?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I hate avatars.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Cleary's old seizure inducing avatar.


I have no idea which avatar you're talking about. I mean I've had so many over the years.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Cleary said:


> I have no idea which avatar you're talking about. I mean I've had so many over the years.


dog paddling in water


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

My favorite is the chain-smoking baby avatar.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Cleary.

Mercuro's avatar of the Life magazine flapper boys was all I now remember.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

nightheron's is nice


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll probably forget someone's...

Nunuc's "fudgehog? :wtf" This Christmas one and the original (Dem eyes!)









Alenclaud's guilty Corgi (D'awww)









Likeaspacemonkey's I'am Not Crazy Guy (Cute. And a good match)









Gunner21's Crazy Eyes James Franco (Well, cuz Crazy Eyes! Heh)









Derailing's...um... probably...Pokemon something or other that I'm too uncool to know...









Vanilla90's Sick Boy profile pic (okay, it's not technically his avatar...semantics...)









Any of Segafage's despondent fairies, including the current one (All so pretty)









ToadLicker's Hipster? M-n-M









Meganmila's Mila Kunis holding a ? something or other? a bird? maybe?


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

MM75









shyvr6:









komorikun:









Rossy:









rdrr









rymo:










bigbluemoon:









GoonerN5









I'm sure there's more


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Is this a thread to excuse a** licking?


----------



## AlienJay (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the dude with the Led Zeppelin avatar because Zeppelin is amazing.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A few more...

Persephone the Dread's previous two (now gone) avatars: Daria and the Rainbow Hair Girl

Housebunny's (deceptively? :b) Sweet Looking Angel (heh)









Euphoria04's Crow (Badazz)









GoonerN5's Clever Avatar









ThingsRlookingUp's Hotly Denying It Avatar sus)









Secretly Pretentious' Little Emo Guy (even though it frustrates the crap outta me that I can't read any of it, except "I went to pick you a flower" and "so I killed it.")


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I like Raeden's as well, though I'm not sure where it's from.


Woah, I was mentioned. O___O

My avatar is from the song Tokyo Teddy Bear.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

CharmedOne said:


> Secretly Pretentious' Little Emo Guy (even though it frustrates the crap outta me that I can't read any of it, except "I went to pick you a flower" and "so I killed it.")


"I went to pick you a flower, but it was a Venus fly trap and it bit my head, so I killed it and got you this piece of grass instead."


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> "I went to pick you a flower, but it was a Venus fly trap and it bit my head, so I killed it and got you this piece of grass instead."


Thanks for clearing that up, Tehuti. That makes me like her angsty li'l avatar even more somehow.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ah no, this thread has reappeared and there was someone else who's avatar I saw and liked recently and now I can't remember who or what it was.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad's and meepie's new avatars are pretty funny.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cleary said:


> I have no idea which avatar you're talking about. I mean I've had so many over the years.





meepie said:


> dog paddling in water


Yes!!! This was my most favorite avatar ever! Sometimes I'd just sit there and watch it swim away. Hahah. The new one is cool too.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

These are supercute:

BadGirl's









hazy girl's









bad baby's


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Complex
Paris744


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Meadowlark has a nice one:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Erryones


----------



## TheLonelyGhost (Dec 22, 2013)

Charmander said:


> <3


I like yours because charmander is one of my favourite pokemon


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Cuppys cloud avatar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jealous is jelly


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Infamoose's without the Kreesmas hat.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i like twinkiesex's avatar simply because it took me forever to realize it was a pair of tits.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Elad said:


> i like twinkiesex's avatar simply because it took me forever to realize it was a pair of tits.


also twinkiesex is a cool person...just wanted to say that...


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Spacemonkey!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Raphael200 said:


> Infamoose's without the Kreesmas hat.


It took 5 visits to this thread the past month but I finally got a mention


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I do like cuppys


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kalliber's


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

MINE is best, If you disagree prepare to die!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

T<<<<<<<<<his onE


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> T<<<<<<<<<his onE


that will soon be a flatline!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc's last avatar was one of my favorites. ^_^


----------

